# got me a doe 10-20



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

went to a new piece of property in north carolinia for the first time with my buddy to scout things out for hunting later this week so i carried my shotgun cause season is open and while walking a path we jumped the doe and it crossed the path and well down she went it was awesome just scouting and get a deer anyway just thought i would share my luck new property is good


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Congrats!!!!*

Sounds like a good place to hunt. Best of luck.
OUr muzzleloading comes in on November 3rd. Man I am ready.

Rubs and scrapes are showing up in good numbers now. The weather just needs to cool off some and we need some rain!!!!

Darin


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

My condolences Billy..........thats like catching a fish on the first cast lol.....seriously...congrats!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

Congrats :beer::beer: way to break in a new area, does are better tasting anyway....can't wait till i get my roast send to me (Gf family send one every year) 

*Latin Good Old Boys Club* opcorn:
No membership needed, No picture's needed and everyone is welcome


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good job*

way to go.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Great job, got to love a little bit of excitement like that.


----------

